# Is my tank too hot?



## DLOBREAKS (Nov 10, 2006)

I keep my tank around 82. Is this too hot for ghost or cherry shrimp?


----------



## argblarg (Aug 10, 2006)

My tank was at 84 all summer and my Cherries were fine. I did find a couple babies in the filter so I know that they were breeding too.


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

I've got some cherries in my Ram tank which I keep at 86F. They seem fine and are breeding.

Cherry shrimp can handle a surprisingly wide range of temperatures. Mid 60s to mid 80s.

Sam


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

IndianaSam said:


> I've got some cherries in my Ram tank which I keep at 86F. They seem fine and are breeding.
> 
> Cherry shrimp can handle a surprisingly wide range of temperatures. Mid 60s to mid 80s.
> 
> Sam


They have also been maintained into freezing temperatures within outdoor ponds (tolerable but hardly optimal).


----------



## IndianaSam (Mar 25, 2005)

Veneer said:


> They have also been maintained into freezing temperatures within outdoor ponds (tolerable but hardly optimal).


Sorry, I meant to indicate that those are temperatures that they can handle and still breed.

You're completely right, they can handle even lower temperatures.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

I have found my RCS to do best in temperatures of mid to upper 70's. You can use a fan to cool it down and a heater to warm it up so it is constant.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

RCS is usually more extreme temperature in tolerance compare to ghost shrimps or other shrimps. I have seen ghost shrimps start dying once the temp. reaches above 80 F.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I have had ghost shrimp live in the 80s during the summer here....

On a side note I have also had cherries in a unfiltered, unheated, unlit, no water movement 10 gallon with a sand bottom and plants go from about 25 to about 100+ over the winter here....


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

If you are purposefully heating your tank to 82' and can easily drop the temp, then you should do it. Yes, they will likely survive and reproduce at that temp, but you are also just a couple degrees away from potentially dangerous temperature.

I'd suggest 75-78'F as the most productive in my experience.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah I think you are pushing it a little there. I would go with what YuccaPatrol said. RCS do breed more in warmer temperatures but 82F sounds like a bit too much and if anything happens to heat your tank a little more you could have your shrimp die of a heat stroke


----------



## YuccaPatrol (Mar 26, 2006)

I can also say that I don't notice any real difference between a tank I keep around 76'F and one that is unheated at around 70'F. Shrimp in both tanks look great and reproduce quickly.


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

YuccaPatrol said:


> I can also say that I don't notice any real difference between a tank I keep around 76'F and one that is unheated at around 70'F. Shrimp in both tanks look great and reproduce quickly.


Good to hear, thanks


----------

